# Want A Free Bandset? Find My Balls!



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I found something that might be useful for the iphone users out there. if you take video in good lighting, it's very sharp, and the slow motion is pretty good, and 'scrubbable' (you can drag your finger on it to advance/rewind) useful for identifying a yip or glitch in your routine. these 2 sets are taken off video, and show the pouch holds, lineup and right after the release as the ball is is the air (both were hits on spoon or can at 20m) If you can find the ball in the air in either photo, point it out to me and I'll send you a TBG bandset with rayshot superpouch. I can't find it. You guys got til the end of june to find it.

Spoon at 20m














can butt at 20m 5/8" steel














just thought you guys might like to try this. very helpful, and I know alot of you have iphones.
FIND THE BALLS!

Edited- wrong two photos, had to change to right ones.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sorry , i cant find the balls in the eunich photos .


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Sorry...can not see any pelotas

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

me neither, but i know they're in there somewhere.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

"No can do chief"


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Can you post the videos?

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

sure, the 5/8" vid is in this thread the other one's 7/16" (impossible to see anyway) i think i deleted the 7/16" vid. so look for the 5/8" ball. the second set of photos.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I found it in the first set.

It went up the goat's butt.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dude if you can't find your own balls we can't help you out. LOL


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

could see it in the video, a blur along the top edge of the fence in the background

no see in photo


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

they're being safely held in my old lady's hands. strictly by choice, of course.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

pop shot said:


> FIND THE BALLS!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Well I just gotta give strike a prize for that. well done. send me a pm with the specs for the bandset.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

we need more fun threads like this on forum! & you've always been kind to me pop

however i cannot accept a prize for that LOL

i'm still watching the video trying to trace the line of projectile, the blur can been seen along the top edge of fence


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, here's the real deal. The picture isn't hi-res enough to identify an object that small moving at that speed. I can't even identify the objects inside your catch box. I used The Gimp to blow up the image 800% and it becomes pixellated, making it impossible to identify small objects. You need a better camera if you want to film balls at high speed.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> OK, here's the real deal. The picture isn't hi-res enough to identify an object that small moving at that speed. I can't even identify the objects inside your catch box. I used The Gimp to blow up the image 800% and it becomes pixellated, making it impossible to identify small objects. You need a better camera if you want to film balls at high speed.


I'll think of a way to resolve this, then.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Strike, that was really funny! In fact a few posts are funny when pu in that perspective









Yeah, I tried to find it, but I think with the ammo going so fast and the slow motion feature basically duplicating frames and not recording in a different frame rate, I would suspect the photo didn't capture the ammo at that point...

Great thread though and it was a fun attempt trying to find it! Truly

Word of the day: BALLS


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't have that sort of camera, but - you will need to be able to keep camera rock steady and use software that doesn't have 'anti-blur', or can be disabled. A webcam and PC would do.
You could of course "dip your balls" (chocolate salty balls my favourite) to create a "tracer" effect.
You will have to study Heisenberg (Uncertainty principle) too!!! Good luck.

love'n'joy
Lloyd
PS My own preference is to know where my balls are. Where they are going, and at what rate is usually well beyond my control!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My Nikon P500 can film at 240 fps, 8 times faster than normal. I shot a video of me shooting in SloMo and had to slow down the playback as far as I could to see the pouch accelerating. I cannot make out the ball. You probably need something that will film at 2000 fps to see the ball in flight.

Some simple math: If the ball is moving at 240 ft per sec and you are filming at 240 frames per sec the ball will travel 1 foot in each frame. At the normal ~30 fps, the ball will travel 8 feet per frame.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

simple math for you... just kidding. i figured that the ball was moving almost directly away from the camera, so it might be able to capture it. it was probably quartering (10-degreeing) away from me.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

This ain't right at all...


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Some simple math: If the ball is moving at 240 ft per sec and you are filming at 240 frames per sec the ball will travel 1 foot in each frame. At the normal ~30 fps, the ball will travel 8 feet per frame.


the math is not that simple. it's the shutter speed that's at play here not the frame rate. for regular video it's about double the frame rate. but if your camera can support it the shutter speed can be a lot more (~less) that the frame rate.


----------

